# stolen phone Q.Q pls help



## Himanshumital08 (Feb 8, 2012)

I lost my galaxy s2 yesterday and i want to know is thr anyway i can get it back or track it pls help me


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can try.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.androidlost&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd

But it's highly unlikely that the phone is even accessible. Thieves are very quick about getting phones wiped and swapping out SIM cards. Unless your phone happened to fall into the lap of a very kind good Samaritan, the chances of getting it back are slim to none. Your best hope is to get that software installed as quickly as possible. I don't think you can wipe the SD card without admin rights which have to be granted on the phone itself.


----------

